# عاجل جدا : هجوم البلطجيه على ميدان الساعه بالاسكندريه ومازال ضرب النيران مستمر



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_عاجل جدا_
_5/4/2011_
_قيام بعض البلطجيه بالهجوم بالاسلاحه البيضاء على سكان المنطقه _
_ (ميدان الساعه بالاسكندريه ) والبائعين الجائلين ومازال ضرب النيران مستمر والجثث متناسره فى الميدان ولا وجود للشرطه او الجيش فى مكان الحادث _​ 
_المصدر ( شخصى ) بقلمى _​


----------



## noraa (5 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يستتتتتتر علينا جميعا وعلى اولادنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_وصول الجيش الان إلى ميدان الساعه بالاسكندريه _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_اراده ربنا فظيعه بجد _
_كنت المفروض وانا مروح البيت بركب مواصلات_
_ وبنزل ميدان الساعه ده المعتاد كل يوم_
_وبعدين  بمشى شويه واطلع على بيتنا _
_اليوم ده فرقت انى ركبت مواصله تانيه بتنزلنى مكان تانى_
_بعيد عن ميدان الساعه _
_اشكرك يا يسوع _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

*هو الجيش اتعدي من الشرطه

يروح متأخر كالعاده​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_ده المعتاد الوصول متأخر بعد انتهاء كل شىء _
_المنطقه متبهدله جدا هناك _
_الجثث مترميه على الارض_
_ والسيارات مخرمه من طلقات الرصاص _​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اراده ربنا فظيعه بجد _
> _كنت المفروض وانا مروح البيت بركب مواصلات_
> _ وبنزل ميدان الساعه ده المعتاد كل يوم_
> _وبعدين  بمشى شويه واطلع على بيتنا _
> ...



*ربنا يحافظ عليك
مواقع الرصد تقول أنها "عركة" بين فكهانية وعائلة من المنطقة *


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*
> *مواقع الرصد تقول أنها "عركة" بين فكهانية وعائلة من المنطقة *


_ربنا يخليك يا استاذى _
_فعلا العركه طلعت بين اهل من منطقه تسمى بالحوفى دخلوا هذه المنطقه _
_ ( ميدان الساعه ) لسرقه البيوت والبائعه الجائلين واخذ سياراتهم . حصل اشتباكات بينهم وكان ضرب الرصاص وجها لوجه ._
_بس الامور دلوقتى هديت جدا لما وصل الجيش _​


----------



## sony_33 (5 أبريل 2011)

*اة يابنى انا سمعت اية اخر الاخبار انا سمعت فى صلاح الدين صح ولا انا غلط*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *اة يابنى انا سمعت اية اخر الاخبار انا سمعت فى صلاح الدين صح ولا انا غلط*​


_شارع متفرع من صلاح الدين _
_واحد صاحبى ساكن هناك _
_بيقولى كان ميدان التحرير التانى تحت البيت _
_والجثث مترميه تحت البيت والعربيات متخرمه من كتر ضرب الرصاص _​


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل جداَ جداَ اشتباكات بين بلطجية وأهالي بالإسكندرية والجيش يتدخل لحل الأزمة*

*عاجل جداَ جداَ اشتباكات بين بلطجية وأهالي بالإسكندرية والجيش يتدخل لحل الأزمة*







*للمشاهدة المباشرة من على اليوتيوب*

[YOUTUBE]Li-4yHfB5RA[/YOUTUBE]




كتب - أحمد الشمسي :
شهد ميدان الساعة بالإسكندرية اشتباكات عنيفة بين بلطجية ومجموعة من الأهالي بالميدان بعدما حاول البلطجية إنشاء أكشاك بالميدان وهو ما رفضه الأهالي.
وأكد شهود عيان أنه بعد ساعة ونصف الساعة من العراك والاشتباكات بالسيوف والأسلحة البيضاء تدخلت بعض قوات الجيش وأطلقت بعض الأعيرة النارية في الهواء لتفريق المشتبكين، الذين قاموا بتكسير سيارات الشرطة الموجود بالقرب من مقر قسم شرطة المنتزه.اشتباكات الاسكتدريةوأوضح شاهد عيان وجود عدد من القتلى والمصابين نتيجة الاشتباك إلا أنه لم يتسنى لمصراوي التأكد من عددهم بالتحديد.
وأفاد شهود عيان أن الاشتباك حدث بشارع زكي عطاالله وتم تكسير واجهات محلات و سيارات بينما توافدت سيارات الإسعاف من ميدان فيكتوريا شارع مصطفى كامل لإنقاذ المصابين.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

*ولسه حرب البلطجيه مستمره طول ما الامن لسه فى اجازه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _اراده ربنا فظيعه بجد _
> _كنت المفروض وانا مروح البيت بركب مواصلات_
> _ وبنزل ميدان الساعه ده المعتاد كل يوم_
> _وبعدين  بمشى شويه واطلع على بيتنا _
> ...



*ربنا يحافظ عليك يا كوكو وعلى كل ولاده فى كل مكان *


----------



## bilseka (6 أبريل 2011)

رسالة الى وزارة الخارجية والجيش
ارجو الضرب بيد من حديد على كل من يتخيل نفسه انه اقوى من البشر ، الناس اللى فاكره نفسها بلطجية
لاننا شعب مينفعش معاه ديمقراطية وحرية الراي والكلام الحلو ده الا لقلة من ابناء هذه البلد
لاننا فراعنة 
فارجو ان ينفذ الكجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة تنفيذ عقوبات اعدام ومؤبد على كل من يفعل مثل ذلك الافعال المشينة


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداَ جداَ اشتباكات بين بلطجية وأهالي بالإسكندرية والجيش يتدخل لحل الأزمة*

*أين الإعدام ؟؟ وفي الساحات العامة ليكونوا عبرة لأمن وسلامة مصر*


----------



## SALVATION (6 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداَ جداَ اشتباكات بين بلطجية وأهالي بالإسكندرية والجيش يتدخل لحل الأزمة*

_كانت اى سيارة تمر من المكان كانت تكسر فى الحال والسائق على المستشفى_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليك يا كوكو وعلى كل ولاده فى كل مكان *


_ميرسى يا دونا_
_ربنا يخليكى_​


----------



## تيمون (6 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك
ويحافظ على الناس الى هناك

اخر قله ادب


----------



## sony_33 (7 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Li-4yHfB5RA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]b26-CvX7_bw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

